# Milling Attachment



## fastback (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a Atlas milling machine attachment I would like to sell.  I am questioning what is a fair price?  I believe the attachment is for a Atlas 618.  Anyone have any advice on what to ask?

Paul


----------



## ch2co (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you have a photo of it? As far as I know, they come in different sizes.  There have been a few on eBay, not sure if they were/are Atlas or not..

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## A618fan2 (Aug 2, 2015)

If it's for an Atlas 618, it'll have a M6-500 or 501 casting number on it.  A quick ebay advanced search for "atlas milling attachment"  showed prices that vary from $150-$350.  Condition and completeness are important to price as are accessories.  If it has its vise, screws, vise jaws, draw bar and spacer, milling cutter holder, it'll usually fetch $250 and up.    

John


----------



## fastback (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok, it has the number M6 501.  I don't have the drawbar etc.  Those went with the lathe, but they are easy enough to make its only a 3/8  x 16 rod with a handle.  Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you still trying to sell it?


----------



## fastback (Jan 13, 2016)

I just sold it last week. 

Paul


----------

